# Which one would you choose?



## Shane (Jun 27, 2010)

So ive had it with Creatives drivers,want to switch to another sound card...these are my choices but im stuck which one to get.

Asus Xonar D1 7.1 Soundcard - PCI Connection £55.77






Asus Xonar DX 7.1 PCI-Express Soundcard -£58.87 






Asus Xonar DS 7.1 Pci £40.23






The DX has Solid caps,overall looks better quality and is Pci-e x1.

The D1 has standard caps,plastic inserts sockets and is Pci.

From what i gather,theyre basicly the same...they use the same audio processor.

The DX and the DS are the same card,just the DX is Pci-e 

Do you guys think the D1 & DX are worth the extra?


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 27, 2010)

The D1 uses solid caps..... I would take a look into HT Omega's offerings over there though. The xonar DS has a socketed main OpAmp(for the main stereo channel) for easy upgrades to higher end operational amplifiers,as compared to cards such as the X-fi where to upgrade the OpAmps you have to desolder and resolder new ones on.


----------



## Shane (Jun 27, 2010)

The HT Omega's are expensive,i wouldnt want to spend that much 

Bomber you know your stuff when it comes to sound cards,From the obvius with the D1 been Pci and the DX been Pci-e...what are the diffrences between the two cards?

If you look closely the DX has two big chips near the back of the card,the D1 only has one....im wondering what these are?


----------



## StrangleHold (Jun 27, 2010)

Since its really a true PCI card, the PCIe ones extra chip is probably some sota of a crossover chip. Plus the DX has to use a floppy power connector.


----------



## maceman (Jun 28, 2010)

I need a sound card for recording music and it have to work with my studio software. No need for 7.1. I usually use laptops, so my choice is a USB sound card.


----------



## Shane (Jun 28, 2010)

Well just to let you guys know,I decided to get the Asus Xonar D1 

Cant wait


----------



## bomberboysk (Jun 28, 2010)

Nevakonaza said:


> Well just to let you guys know,I decided to get the Asus Xonar D1
> 
> Cant wait



Excellent choice, the difference between the D1 and the DX is pretty much what you see is what you get, pci express over pci.


----------



## diduknowthat (Jun 29, 2010)

I'd say D1 or DX, depending on whether you need PCI or PCI express. I have the D1 and i'm very happy with it!


----------

